# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Actualité canardpc.com > [Journal de bord] Canard PC l'émission - #09

## Izual

C'est la première émission de la deuxième saison de l'émission Canard PC, depuis les locaux de la rédaction.

Suivez-la en direct ce soir à 20h, sur notre chaîne Twitch :
https://www.twitch.tv/canardpc

----------


## Zodex

::lol:: 
Hâte de vous retrouver !

----------


## Praetor

Si je peux me permettre, une annonce moins de 4h avant le début c'est un peu court, jeune homme !

----------


## Izual

Oui, c'est pour ça que l'émission est annoncée depuis une semaine.

----------


## Franky Mikey

Sur Twitter et Discord, j'imagine.

À ma connaissance cela n'a pas été relayé sur le forum jusqu'à hier, et l'OP du topic agenda n'est pas à jour (je sais que vous n'avez pas la main dessus mais bon).

----------


## Praetor

Après si vous ne voulez pas que les forumeurs regardent votre émission c'est votre droit hein, c'est votre business, vous le gérez comme vous voulez. Vous pourrez toujours faire un Leetchi la prochaine fois que vous aurez besoin de thunes.

----------


## Zodex

Bon ben c'était bien, dommage que l'on ait pas vu tous les membres de la rédac', j'espère que tout le monde participera dans les prochaines ! Et je sais qu'il n'aime pas ça, mais un coucou d'Ivan aussi.  :Emo:

----------


## Zerger

Ben c'était chouette malgré les soucis de micro, on vous sent plus à l'aise chez vous, on a bien rigolé avec MrChat qui faisait le con derriere. Merci à vous  ::):

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

C'était cool. Il faut un micro sur le côté de sa tête pour ackboo.

----------


## Zodex

Je me suis royalement planté dans le chat, le jeu qu'a l'air mortel qu'a présenté Noël Malware c'est Carrion, pas Carillon.  :Facepalm: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> C'était cool. Il faut un micro sur le côté de sa tête pour ackboo.


ackboo à la prochaine émission :



 ::ninja:: 

(en vrai j'ai été incapable de trouver une autre photo de quelqu'un entouré de micros, même le sketch des Nuls avec le mec qui dit "je crois qu'on nous écoute" j'ai pas trouvé  :Emo: )

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

> :
> 
> (en vrai j'ai été incapable de trouver une autre photo de quelqu'un entouré de micros, même le sketch des Nuls avec le mec qui dit "je crois qu'on nous écoute" j'ai pas trouvé )


Ça fait des années que je le cherche.   ::cry:: 

Je crois que micro serre-tête est le nom je cherchais, ça y ressemble.

----------


## vectra

> Sur Twitter et Discord, j'imagine.


N'étant ni journaliste ni influenceur, je n'ai pas de compte et n'en veux pas.
C'est déjà lourd à porter de suivre le forum, donc je rejoins les grincheux... 
Faut poster suffisamment à l'avance pour qu'on voie le post à temps; mais bon, heureusement qu'il y a le replay...

----------


## Zerger

Vous avez pas un peu l'impression de vouloir le beurre, l'argent du beurre et le cul de la cremiere là?  ::P: 
Les infos sont données sont twitter, FB, et autre (même instagram désormais)... alors forcément, si vous voulez pas avoir de compte là-dessus, ca va etre compliqué d'etre informé.

Ok, ils ont ptete oublié de mettre une info sur le forum ce coup-ci, mais bon, bientot ca va raler parce qu'ils envoient pas non plus de PM à chacun pour lacher des annonces.

----------


## Kaelis

C'est quoi "l'argent du beurre" ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Croaker

Il y a un topic dédié sur le forum pour les annonces de stream, ils pourraient en faire de même avec un sticky pour les émissions ?
Je ne vois pas trop en quoi c'est trop demander ?

----------


## vectra

> Vous avez pas un peu l'impression de vouloir le beurre, l'argent du beurre et le cul de la cremiere là? 
> Les infos sont données sont twitter, FB, et autre (même instagram désormais)... alors forcément, si vous voulez pas avoir de compte là-dessus, ca va etre compliqué d'etre informé.


Non mais cherche pas: je suis un vieux con...
La preuve: j'achète de la presse papier!  ::ninja::

----------


## Kaelis

Ah le voilà l'argent du beurre.

----------


## Mikch

Nonobstant les problèmes de micro d'Ackboo, c'était bieng [/my2cents].

En plus vous avez fait rêver beaucoup de monde sur Cyberpunk en envoyant des images de Ghostrunner. ::ninja::

----------


## Franky Mikey

Zerger, il y a plein de raisons tout à fait légitimes, notamment de vie privée ou même simplement de confort, de ne pas utiliser les services que tu mentionnes, ou de ne pas les utiliser pour ça. Je ne vois absolument en quoi c'est trop demander d'avoir ici, _sur le forum du magazine_, les informations sur l'activité liée au magazine au même moment que sur les autres canaux préférés par certains.

----------


## Ruvon

C'est vrai, c'est juste une autre icone sur laquelle cliquer pour transmettre l'info après tout.

 ::ninja::

----------


## barbarian_bros

> Si je peux me permettre, une annonce moins de 4h avant le début c'est un peu court, jeune homme !


Soit pas si méchant, ils ont doublé le délai depuis l'émission 8 (annoncée sur le forum 2h avant).






> Oui, c'est pour ça que l'émission est annoncée depuis une semaine.


Une semaine où ça ? 
J'ai trouvé : 
-Annonce sur le forum dans le topic special émission 9 (topic créé pour l'occasion) : 4h avant
-Annonce sur Facebook  : 8h avant
-Annonce sur le forum dans le topic des émissions : la veille, réponse apportée par un canard (en citant un tweet d'ackboo), et parce que quelqu'un avait posé la question. 
-Annoncé sur Twitter la veille puis plusieurs fois dans la journée (pas vu passer le tweet alors que je suis abonné à CPC et à plusieurs rédacteurs...)

Perso le seul tweet que j'ai vu passer c'était celui pour dire que l'émission était en cours de diffusion...

----------


## Jimmer Fredette

> Vous avez pas un peu l'impression de vouloir le beurre, l'argent du beurre et le cul de la cremiere là? 
> Les infos sont données sont twitter, FB, et autre (même instagram désormais)... alors forcément, si vous voulez pas avoir de compte là-dessus, ca va etre compliqué d'etre informé.
> 
> Ok, ils ont ptete oublié de mettre une info sur le forum ce coup-ci, mais bon, bientot ca va raler parce qu'ils envoient pas non plus de PM à chacun pour lacher des annonces.


C'est pas comme s'il existait des outils pour poster sur toutes les plate-formes à la fois.

----------


## Bah

> Vous avez pas un peu l'impression de vouloir le beurre, l'argent du beurre et le cul de la cremiere là? 
> Les infos sont données sont twitter, FB, et autre (même instagram désormais)... alors forcément, si vous voulez pas avoir de compte là-dessus, ca va etre compliqué d'etre informé.


C'est vrai que c'est complètement absurde de se dire qu'ils pourraient utiliser leur outil de communication pour communiquer  ::wacko::

----------


## Jimmer Fredette

Et pendant ce temps là, toujours rien sur MySpace.

----------


## TH3 CAK3

Coin,

Vous êtes beaucoup à regarder en direct ?

----------


## Anonyme210226

> N'étant ni journaliste ni influenceur, je n'ai pas de compte et n'en veux pas.
> C'est déjà lourd à porter de suivre le forum, donc je rejoins les grincheux... 
> Faut poster suffisamment à l'avance pour qu'on voie le post à temps; mais bon, heureusement qu'il y a le replay...


Non mais ça va quoi, Discord c'est juste un launcher de plus ! Et estime-toi heureux qu'ils n'aient signé d'exclusivité avec eux, sinon tu aurais les annonces de stream sur le forum un an après !  ::ninja::

----------


## barbarian_bros

> Coin,
> 
> Vous êtes beaucoup à regarder en direct ?


Ben la 8 et la 9 j'aurais pu les regarder en direct... si j'avais pas appris leur diffusion... pendant la diffusion.

----------


## vectra

> Non mais ça va quoi, Discord c'est juste un launcher de plus ! Et estime-toi heureux qu'ils n'aient signé d'exclusivité avec eux, sinon tu aurais les annonces de stream sur le forum un an après !


Ah non ça va, j'ai déjà Oculus et Viveport, alors je me considère comme exempté  :Tap:

----------


## La Marmotta

> Coin,
> 
> Vous êtes beaucoup à regarder en direct ?


La question c'est plutôt : vous êtes beaucoup à commenter pendant l'émission en direct pour chouiner autant d'avoir raté la diffusion ?
L'info si on la veut, on la trouve. Faut être curieux un petit peu.

----------


## TH3 CAK3

> La question c'est plutôt : vous êtes beaucoup à commenter pendant l'émission en direct pour chouiner autant d'avoir raté la diffusion ?
> L'info si on la veut, on la trouve. Faut être curieux un petit peu.


Y'a qu'a traverser la rue.

----------


## Zodex

Je n'ai pas non plus de compte Twitter/Facebook/Caramail, et je trouve aussi désolant de considérer ces plates-formes comme obligatoires pour s'informer, surtout quand on a à sa disposition le plus chouette forum du monde connu. M'enfin, après on a été informé ici par Izual, même si c'est que 4 heures avant.
Et je ne suis pas contre une petite émission hebdomadaire, surtout que si vous tenez des horaires réguliers, y'a plus besoin de chercher à s'informer !  ::lol::

----------


## Taï Lolo

J'ai aussi raté l'annonce du direct.  ::|: 

Pour la technique, en dehors des micros, ça me dérangerait pas qu'il y ait des plans larges plus longs : y'a eu notamment un tunnel de questions pour Noël/Ellen où la caméra était restée sur les deux autres. Je diminuerais aussi un petit peu la fenêtre du plateau pendant les trailers.

Côté Gamescom, le "taverne simulator" m'a rappelé qu'on a pas eu de news sur Oi ! Inkeep depuis longtemps non ? J'avais pas non plus entendu parler de One Hand Clapping, j'ai hâte de voir votre stream chanté !

PS : Pour l'affaire du pansement, ma théorie c'est qu'Ellen s'est fait mordre par un dauphin vengeur pendant ses vacances.  ::ninja::

----------


## Bah

> Je n'ai pas non plus de compte Twitter/Facebook/Caramail, et je trouve aussi désolant de considérer ces plates-formes comme obligatoires pour s'informer, surtout quand on a à sa disposition le plus chouette forum du monde connu.


J'avais même cru un moment qu'ils avaient un site, mais ça doit être une légende, sinon ce serait utilisé pour donner des infos.

----------


## Calys

> La question c'est plutôt : vous êtes beaucoup à commenter pendant l'émission en direct pour chouiner autant d'avoir raté la diffusion ?


Oui, comment pourrait on se plaindre du présentateur qui ne parle pas dans le micro sinon  ::ninja:: 

Et sinon comme beaucoup j'ai appris sa diffusion le jour même un peu par hasard via twitter, et je trouve ça dommage. Alors qu'il suffirait d'un topic dédié comme pour les streams, un rédacteur qui vient poster un message quand il va y avoir une émission et tous les abonnés au topic seraient notifiés  ::):

----------


## vectra

> L'info si on la veut, on la trouve. Faut être curieux un petit peu.


Peut-être que, contrairement à certains, on est peut-être un peu moins dans la procrastination ou la vie par procuration  ::siffle::

----------


## Zodex

> J'avais même cru un moment qu'ils avaient un site, mais ça doit être une légende, sinon ce serait utilisé pour donner des infos.


Ils ont un site : 3615 Canardpc.

----------


## Kaelis

Manque de curiosité c'est quoi le rapport  ::huh::

----------


## vectra

> Ils ont un site : 3615 Canardpc.


Ah ok, je rends les armes  ::lol:: 
Manquait peut-être le BBS?

----------


## barbarian_bros

Pas mal cette émission 'homemade'.

Au niveau technique on regrettera la voix d'ackboo inaudible dès qu'il tourne la tête (là prochaine fois, mettez-le au bout, à la place de Sébum, comme ça il tournera toujours la tête du même côté), ou les changements de caméra qui ont du mal à suivre les prises de paroles... Mais au final c'est presque aussi bien que chez O'Gaming malgré l'absence d'une vraie régie.
La musique en pré et en post-diffusion était elle aussi quasiment inaudible.

Par contre on n'a pas eu droit au JT cette fois... c'est parceque Khan Lust était en vacances?

Et je sais pas si c'est parce que vous avez maintenant l'expérience d'une saison complète chez O'Gaming ou si c'est parce que vous êtes chez vous dans le confort de votre rédaction, mais vous semblez tous bien plus à l'aise devant la caméra.

----------


## Zodex

Et puis on veut plus de quiz !  ::lol::

----------


## Zapp le Grand

C'est marrant, je suis pas prude ni maniaque ni rien, j'ai bien aimé le ton de l'émission (même si j'ai trouvé qu'elle semblait moins "préparée") mais personnellement, voir des gens vapoter dans une émission comme ca, j'ai trouvé un ca un brin choquant. Alors je me doute que votre public a largement l'âge de s'abimer la santé avec ces appareils démoniaques, mais voir des gens fumer dans une émission comme ca, bah oue ca m'a un peu bloqué. On se croirait revenu en 1985 sur Antenne 2.

----------


## vectra

Et sinon, un lien youtube?

----------


## alegria unknown

> C'est marrant, je suis pas prude ni maniaque ni rien, j'ai bien aimé le ton de l'émission (même si j'ai trouvé qu'elle semblait moins "préparée") mais personnellement, voir des gens vapoter dans une émission comme ca, j'ai trouvé un ca un brin choquant. Alors je me doute que votre public a largement l'âge de s'abimer la santé avec ces appareils démoniaques, mais voir des gens fumer dans une émission comme ca, bah oue ca m'a un peu bloqué. On se croirait revenu en 1985 sur Antenne 2.


Laisse les fumer !
Merde !
Respecte Choron !

----------


## Yshuya

> Pas mal cette émission 'homemade'.
> 
> Au niveau technique on regrettera la voix d'ackboo inaudible dès qu'il tourne la tête (là prochaine fois, mettez-le au bout, à la place de Sébum, comme ça il tournera toujours la tête du même côté), ou les changements de caméra qui ont du mal à suivre les prises de paroles... Mais au final c'est presque aussi bien que chez O'Gaming malgré l'absence d'une vraie régie.
> La musique en pré et en post-diffusion était elle aussi quasiment inaudible.
> 
> Par contre on n'a pas eu droit au JT cette fois... c'est parceque Khan Lust était en vacances?
> 
> Et je sais pas si c'est parce que vous avez maintenant l'expérience d'une saison complète chez O'Gaming ou si c'est parce que vous êtes chez vous dans le confort de votre rédaction, mais vous semblez tous bien plus à l'aise devant la caméra.


100% d'accord avec les remarques !

----------


## Jaycie

hum le JT je pense qu'ils utilisaient bien les moyens d'OGaming quand même (fond vert, incrustation,etc.)

Pas certain que ça soit le cas ici, surtout qu'ils ont dit vouloir atteindre, à terme, une émission hebdomadaire.

----------


## Ruvon

L'absence de JT signifie que, comme avec Humanoïde, vous nous avez donné le meilleur de vous-mêmes pour mieux nous le reprendre ?

Monstres !  :Emo:

----------


## barbarian_bros

> Et sinon, un lien youtube?


Ils essayent de la rendre écoutable avant de la mettre sur Youtube :

----------


## Thalack

Vous le sauriez si vous alliez sur le Discord   ::ninja:: 
Plus sérieusement, ce sera dans la journée normalement.

----------


## Ruvon

> Vous le sauriez si vous alliez sur le Discord


Ça commence à se voir qu'il n'y a personne sur le Discord et que tu viens ici essayer d'attirer les gens dessus  ::ninja:: 

On dirait un vieux monsieur à la sortie de l'école qui propose des bonbons  :tired: 

Ou Tim Sweeney qui gesticule sur Twitter pour attirer des clients payants sur l'EGS  ::ninja::

----------


## vectra

> Vous le sauriez si vous alliez sur le Discord


Désolé, je suis trop occupé par Instagram et Tumblr.

----------


## Thalack

C'est bête parce que l'émission est en ligne sur Youtube 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s1f6LkWauAg

----------


## vectra

J'irai prendre le lien sur Twitter plutôt.

----------


## Croaker

Cool je vais pouvoir voir la redif.

Prochaine emission, 3 octobre a 20h00.

----------


## DaGringo

j'aime bien l'émission, le nouveau format m'a plu, même si c'était plus le fond qui m'a moins plus (la gamescom j'ai rien suivi faut dire )

----------


## Ruvon

> j'aime bien l'émission, le nouveau format m'a plu, même si c'était plus le fond qui m'a moins plus (la gamescom j'ai rien suivi faut dire )


Justement, si tu n'avais rien suivi c'était l'occasion de t'informer, alors que moi qui avait suivi quelques confs de la Gamescom, je n'ai rien découvert (à part Ghostpunk 2077 évidemment  ::ninja::  ).

Ce qui ne m'a pas empêché d'apprécier.

----------


## Cedski

C'est bon c'est sur Youtube.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s1f6LkWauAg


C'est bon je suis en retard.


En même temps j'ai appris cette émission 3 jours après qu'elle fut diffusée.
 ::ninja:: 

En fait j'ai l'impression d'avoir vu la dernière émission de la saison précédente il y a à peine 2 semaines...

----------


## TH3 CAK3

> (à part Ghostpunk 2077 évidemment  ).


Sans doute un clin d’œil au topic de Cyberpunk où on parle de tout sauf de Cyberpunk  ::):

----------


## Cedski

Elle m'a bien fait marrer cette émission.  :^_^:  les cons.

----------


## Erokh

> C'est marrant, je suis pas prude ni maniaque ni rien, j'ai bien aimé le ton de l'émission (même si j'ai trouvé qu'elle semblait moins "préparée") mais personnellement, voir des gens vapoter dans une émission comme ca, j'ai trouvé un ca un brin choquant. Alors je me doute que votre public a largement l'âge de s'abimer la santé avec ces appareils démoniaques, mais voir des gens fumer dans une émission comme ca, bah oue ca m'a un peu bloqué. On se croirait revenu en 1985 sur Antenne 2.


Pareil: voir des gens vapoter m'a fait tiquer.

Sinon, j'ai apprécié. Ça m'a permis de découvrir 2-3 jeux qui pourraient m'intéresser.

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

Je ne fume pas mais ça donne un côté détente. Comme de gentils hippies.  ::ninja:: 
C'est léger, ils ne le font pas n'importe quand, et j'imagine être habitué à les voir en stream où ça arrive aussi.

N'étant pas fumeur j'avoue n'avoir pas du tout suivi cette nouveauté, si c'est réellement inoffensif, s'il y a des polémiques là dessus...
Comme vous, j'ai aussi connu les vieilles émissions de télé (quoique jeune) comme Droit de réponse de Polac.   ::happy2::

----------


## La Marmotta

My 2 cents, mais des gens qui vapotent sur Twitch y'en a un paquet.

----------


## RomTaka

> My 2 cents, mais des gens qui vapotent sur Twitch y'en a un paquet.


Et bien, c'est mal. Ces gens vont mourir...  ::'(:

----------


## SFK94

marrant, je pense aussi que la vapoteuse n'était pas indispensable à l'émission mais bon... c'est juste une feeling un peu inexplicable, m'enfin :-) 
sinon, sur le fond, émission sympa, mais pas du niveau des précédentes dans le contenu, pour la technique c'est pas encore ça mais je suis sûr que ça va être de mieux en mieux.

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

On a aussi posté ça:
Le Mix #01, le pire des meilleurs moments de notre émission.
https://youtu.be/649cWa7CWrA

Prochain rendez-vous le jeudi 3 octobre à 20:00.

----------


## Ruvon

Une compil des moments où ackboo parle à côté du micro ?  :Mellow2:

----------


## SFK94

excellent, c'est moi ou Sebum paraît désabusé des fois ?  :^_^:

----------


## Anonyme210226

Une idée de débat pour la prochaine émission : le Red Bull ou la Red Bull ?

On se lance avec la proposition de M. ***Boo, rédacteur-présentateur d'émission dont nous souhaitons garder le pseudonymat. Extrait du n°399 :



> Cela peut faire la différence lors d'un duel au snipe contre un pro-gamer coréen défoncé à *la* Red Bull.

----------

